# Herbs for flounder



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi all....

I am going to be making flounder in pappioette[sp] what herbs would you suggest to punch up the flavor?


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2005)

I always love the classic parley, lemon zest and garlic mixture. I know there is a name for it, but I can never remember it.

Cilantro would be nice too. How about dill?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks GB.....I decided on thyme, lemon, shallots, garlic and a wee splash of chenon blanc. I will let you know how it turned out. Menu is finished with rice pilaf and aspergras. YUMMMMMM. BTW first time for the flounder this way.


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2005)

That sounds delicious. I'll bet there are no leftovers!


----------



## marmalady (Jan 25, 2005)

Papillote's fun!  Sounds delicious!  I would have gone with the 'classic', too!  Flounder's so delicate, I don't like much on it at all.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 25, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I always love the classic parley, lemon zest and garlic mixture. I know there is a name for it, but I can never remember it.
> 
> Cilantro would be nice too. How about dill?



I think that's called Gremolata.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 26, 2005)

Would you all belive that    DH   wouldn't eat it!!!! He had some bones in his filet and ate 10 bites [2 of the fish] went and made a sammich instead. And he wonders why the coffee tasted "skunky" this AM. :twisted:  LOL who says there are no paybacks! Mine was fine, tasted great and was worth the effort put forth.


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2005)

He missed out big time. Well at least there was more for you 

And Allen, yes that is what I was thinking of. Thanks!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jan 29, 2005)

fry it in garlic and canola oil.  coated fish with beated egg then corn starch, bread crums, minced ginger. serve with chppoed up cilantro


----------

